# MK 2 restore ?



## vbon28 (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm doing a little research for a possible springtime project. I know I can pick up decent MK2 16v jetta or Golf for a couple grand and I want to slowly restore it. Is there any common major flaws I should watch for that might soak up all my money trying to fix (not drive train), like certain areas that rust allot or parts of the body/frame that need to be fabbed if they go bad. I know this is a pretty general question so any positive feedback will be appreciated.


_Modified by vbon28 at 12:29 PM 10-14-2007_


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: MK 2 restore ? (vbon28)*

A couple of things come to mind.
1. Weather strips, especially the ones between the roof and the doors are problem-prone. They tend to dry out, crumble, and leak. They are very expensive, about $200 apiece, if you can find them.
2. Fuel transfer pumps were an issue several years ago. I think most of these have now been replaced a time or three.
I cannot speak to any rusting problems, since I live in the desert.
Mechanically, these cars were fairly sound in terms of major mechanical components.


----------



## PKhia (Jul 13, 2004)

I feel that I have to stand up and say something for these cars since they have treated me well over the years. Chicago weather is pretty similar to NY so, rustwise-Look at the floor in the rear footwells. Leaking rubber mouldings can cause standing water in the back floor. A sign is usually rusty seat tracks. The Door handles and holes for the widshield wipers seem to be prone to rust and the trunk lid on the trailing edge. Otherwise, a very solid car, and while some new parts can be expensive from VW, most are lots cheaper than A3 and up cars. There are literally Tons of used parts in good condition for these cars. Not sure if its still around but, there was at one time an A2 barter thread where parts trading was as friendly as Woodstock. 
I had almost 600,000 miles b/t my 2 GLIs and never even changed a head gasket or valve guide. Keep in mind that the early ones were made in Germany and the later ones in Mexico. Both performed well but, more body/interior issues with the one assembled in Mexico. They are great cars. Keep us posted on the project.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (PKhia)*

The comments here pretty much cover it - buy the best one you can find. Personally I would put body condition over mechanical since rust repair can add up and be a pain to fix.


----------

